# Audi vs. Acura vs. Peugeot: Epic Three-Way Battle Expected for Sebring



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

One of the greatest prototype battles in the six-decade history of Sebring International Raceway is anticipated when the green flag drops on Saturday, March 21, for the 57th Annual Mobil 1 Twelve Hours of Sebring presented by Fresh from Florida.
* Full Story *


----------

